# Reel grease locally



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

I've been using the yellow reel butter grease and havent been too enthused with it. Does anyone know where I can find Cals grease or the super lube ptfe locally?

I've looked at hookspit, FTU, Marburgers, Academy and BPS but havent found any yet. I just soon not have to pay a bunch of shipping for a 8-10$ tube.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Bearwolf34 said:


> I've looked at hookspit, FTU, Marburgers, Academy and BPS but havent found any yet. I just soon not have to pay a bunch of shipping for a 8-10$ tube.


Not to be a smart arse, but you have already spent more looking than the shipping would have been, and you would have the exact grease you wanted. Happiness is the US Mail lady or UPS truck, lol.


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

If you need some other options, FTU has Shimano drag grease. I ordered Penn reel grease off Ebay from seller Hooked182, and shipping was included.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

You can order Cals direct from smooth drag. Ask for dawn.usps isn't that much


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Amazon prime.


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

Or BOCA Bearing, shipping free...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

I sell cal's its $6 per oz


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Call Capt Pat Ryan in LaPorte, he uses a special grease, ph 832-434-8747 on all his rebuilds.
He also makes a super lure called the Texas Shiner.


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks for the replies and yes I probably could have already paid for shipping by just driving around looking. Gets me out of the house on these cold days anyway. I'll just grab some of the shimano grease next time im at Marburgers. If its got shimano's name on it, it's gotta be perfect right?


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Unrelated question, but what is your yak in your avatar?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*cals drag grease*

why would you pay 20 plus dollars for Shimano when I told you I have Cal's drag grease(the best drag and reel grease available)?????


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

Drundel said:


> Unrelated question, but what is your yak in your avatar?


Yak is a jackson cuda 14.

On another note, last I remember the shimano grease was like 9-10$. Just whereabouts are you located Allan...houstons a rather big area.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Nice. That's one on my short list I'm hoping to try out next time AK and/or FTU have demo days.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

They used to sell Shimano Grease on the end caps of the fishing section at Academy but I haven't seen it lately.


----------

